# ich bekomm de hass



## waldman (23. März 2007)

war grad auf der transitions homepage die räder anschaun.

erst auf der hauptseite bei den news: trailbuilding day, bla bla....

dann schau ich mir die räder an und seh des foto:
http://www.transitionbikes.com/2007/Image_Preview.cfm?Image=Gallery_PrestonFR5.jpg

da hab ich de hass bekommen wieso es so was bei uns nicht gibt.

ich mein hier in freiburg gibts ja au viele mountainbiker und unter denen auch viele freerider. also wieso bekommen wir so was nicht auf die beine gestellt. das kanns ja nicht sein dass wir da auf unseren, zugegebenermaßen geilen, singletrails fahren müssen. (irgendwann machts kein spaß mehr) 

Deshalb: hat einer von euch ne Idee wie man so was in die Wege leiten könnt. (Forstamt ? , Stadt ?) Die Freakrider (luke, pacco,..) wollten in die Richtung ja eh mal was machen. Wie schauts da aus ?
Die Trails bauen und in Stand halten wäre kein Problem. Da würden sich einige finden die was machen würden. Mich eingeschlossen.

Also, wie sollen wir das anstellen ?


----------



## Don Stefano (23. März 2007)

Die Szene kommt auch in dem Vid vor. Schaut's euch an und werdet neidisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (23. März 2007)

Wieso neidisch? Die haben ja gar keinen Platz zum Radeln. Sich immer zwischen den engstehenden Bäumen durchquälen. Keine anständigen Brücken und überhaupt viel Unordnung im Wald. Neee, die Jungs tun mir leid. Die sollten mal unseren schönen Staatswald sehen, da kann man richtig Rad fahren.


----------



## marc (23. März 2007)

...gar nicht gut, nein das war nicht gut. Einmal mit dem rechten Zeigefinger geklickt und das Wochenende ist gelaufen  

Sehr geiler Trail!!! Und ein geschmeidiger Fahrstil, gefällt mir.

@waldi, habs Dir ja schonmal gesagt. Solange die Lobby fehlt kannst das knicken im Schwarzwald. Ich hätt sowas auch gern. Am liebsten vom Schauinsi runter bis zum Waldsee  . Aber erklär das mal den Grünen, dem Alpenverein, unseren Nordic Talkern und denen die sowieso gegen alles sind  

Hilft nur auswandern...


----------



## der-tick.de (23. März 2007)

Erkläre es unserem deutschen Gesetzgeber und der Naturschutzbehörde. Da hast du kaum ne Chance. Wenn du ein Waldgebiet außerhalb des Naturschutzgebietes Hochschwarzwald findest, dann geht es vielleicht. 

Ansonsten rüber auf die Französische Seite, dort interessiert es keinen!


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (23. März 2007)

geiler Trail. Vielleicht direkt mal übern Förster ?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (23. März 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ansonsten rüber auf die Französische Seite, dort interessiert es keinen!



FALSCH! Die deutschen Wanderer dort interessiert es und die freuen sich ja bekanntlich über jeden Biker!!! 

MfG

Ansonsten schönes Video. Hätte nicht dagegen, wenn es solche Trails hier geben würde. Wo muss ich unterschreiben?


----------



## waldman (23. März 2007)

es sagen immer nur alle dass es nicht geht. (das glaube ich aber erst wenns der förster wort wörtlich sagt)
nur haben wir es bis jetzt so viel ich weiß noch nicht ausprobiert.
in freiburg gibts ja schon ausgeschilderte mtb-trails (aufm rosskopf sogar mit zwei sprüngen). 

vielleicht sollten wir nicht schon im vornhinein aufgeben.  

auch wenn uns badner das jammern in die wiege gelegt wurde.

klar fehlt uns lobby usw. aber wenn wir uns nie bemerkt machen dann weiß au niemand dass es uns gibt.

also wer wäre dabei wenn man sich mal ernsthaft was überlegen würde und sich damit bei der zuständigen behörde melden würde.

ist doch immer das selbe: jeder will gute trails. aber vor man mal auf ne bodenwelle nen kleinen kicker schaufelt regt man sich darüber auf dass es für freerider nix gibt.


----------



## blackforest (23. März 2007)

Naja, ich glaub schon auch, dass in Dtl. einfach die Hindernisse viel größer sind weil soviel verschiedene Parteien ihren Anspruch auf den Wald erheben.

Auf der anderen Seite müssen wir uns aber schon auch an die eigene Nase fassen. Nehmen wir mal das Beispiel Bombenkrater: Es fahren wohl so zwischen 20 und 25 Leute dort. Bauen tun aber 4-5. Im Dirtpark siehts nicht anders aus. Eine Initiative für Trails im Schwarzwald gibts auch nicht. Wir können ja nicht erwarten, dass die Forstbehörden unsere Wünsche erahnen können und uns dann einen Trail vor die Tür stellen. Evtl. sollte man wirklich mal aus diese Lethargie erwachen und die Sache in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## Triple F (23. März 2007)

Schön gesagt, blackforest  ! Angenommen, es würde von heute auf morgen so ein Trail entstehen, bin ich mir sicher, dass der in zwei Wochen so was von "verbastelt" wird. Da wird hier noch ein Kicker wie wild reingeschaufelt und da noch willenlos drauflos gebaut...


----------



## lelebebbel (23. März 2007)

... um noch was produktives beizutragen, schaut euch mal www.brmba.org an. Das is ein do-it-yourself bikepark, und um diese Basteleien zu verhindern haben die Building Guidelines und explizite Build-Days.
Das Resultat spricht für sich.

Is hier natürlich viel einfacher weil VIEL mehr Platz is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (24. März 2007)

verbasteln gibts nicht !!

gelände anschauen, planen dann bauen.
das mit den trailbuilding days is ne feine sache dass nur an den tagen gebaut werden darf.
ohne die speziellen bautage wärs aber sicher so dass es gleich ausartet.
aber jetz erstmal schaun was de förster antwortet. hab mal leise nachgefragt.


----------



## blackforest (24. März 2007)

Triple F schrieb:


> Schön gesagt, blackforest  ! Angenommen, es würde von heute auf morgen so ein Trail entstehen, bin ich mir sicher, dass der in zwei Wochen so was von "verbastelt" wird. Da wird hier noch ein Kicker wie wild reingeschaufelt und da noch willenlos drauflos gebaut...



Ich glaub das nichtmal. Im Bombenloch kann man ja auch halbwegs geduldet bauen, machen tut das aber niemand  

Auf em Rosskopf gibts bereits ne Abfahrt mit 2 legalen Sprüngen, da kommt ja auch nix dazu. Ich hab da also keine Angst, dass wir Probleme mit bauwütigen Freeridern bekommen.  

Aber es muss halt schon klar sein, dass auf den Trails nix neues entstehen darf. Die Sachen die mit em Forstamt abgesprochen sind werden in Stand gehalten, Baumaßnahmen gegen Erosion sind natürlich auch Pflicht. Wenn man das an den Anfang des Trails schreiben würde hätten wir denk ich keine Probleme. Und wenn wir dann noch Trail-Building-Days machen, dann hätten wir sicher auch einige Helfer.

Insgesamt ist es aber sicherlich so, dass das Forstamt eine Anlaufstelle braucht mit der sie Kontakt aufnehmen können und die quasi für den Trail verantwortlich sind. Dabei kenn ich mich jetzt leider nicht gut genug aus. Die IMBA hat doch hier ein Unterforum und sagt ja auch Hilfe zu bei solchen Anliegen. Das wäre dann schonmal ne Organisation mit vielen Mitgliedern. Weil wenn sich da nur 15 Studenten/Azubis usw an die Forstbehörde wenden, dann nehmen die das sicher nicht besonders ernst. (Auch zu Recht!!!)


----------



## blackforest (24. März 2007)

lelebebbel schrieb:


> ... um noch was produktives beizutragen, schaut euch mal www.brmba.org an. Das is ein do-it-yourself bikepark, und um diese Basteleien zu verhindern haben die Building Guidelines und explizite Build-Days.
> Das Resultat spricht für sich.
> 
> Is hier natürlich viel einfacher weil VIEL mehr Platz is



Wenn du hier nochmal solche Bilder postest dann hau ich dich


----------



## h-walk (24. März 2007)

Super Vids, Danke für den Link.. 

Zum Thema: Hier in Riehen/Chrischona (Bilder unter fastforwardbasel.ch oder in meiner Gallerie) hat das Behördentheater für die paar Sprünge und Northshores gut 5 Jahre gedauert und die Kollegen in Basel mussten sich vereinsmässig organisieren (um v. Seiten der Behörden einen klaren zuständigen Ansprechpartner zu haben). Ich könnte mir auch im Schwarzwald vorstellen, dass man diesbzgl. etwas erreichen kann, wenn man ein vernünftiges Konzept und eine vernünftige Organisation vorweist. Auf einzelne Anfragen einer mehr oder weniger losen "Interessengemeinschaft" wird vermutlich keine deutsche Behörde reagieren. 
Ich kann aber gerne mal meinen Vereinskollegen Jacob am Dienstag beim nächsten Fastforward-Vorstandsmeeting fragen, wie er damals konzeptionell vorgegangen ist...

Gruss
Harry


----------



## lelebebbel (24. März 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> verbasteln gibts nicht !!
> 
> gelände anschauen, planen dann bauen.
> das mit den trailbuilding days is ne feine sache dass nur an den tagen gebaut werden darf.



Es darf nicht "nur an den Tagen" gebaut werden. Bauen kann man immer, halt mit Hirn und natürlich bevorzugt an seinem eigenen Zeug - bzw., es gibt To Do Listen für alle Baustellen (Remove Treestump, Reinforce Berm, Finish Landing... etc) und daran hält man sich halt. An den Build Days treffen sich alle und bauen/planen zusammen.
Das erstaunliche ist, dass das Zeug hier grundsätzlich eine erstklassige Qualität hat. Die Sprünge, Anlieger und alles ist mit Holz verstärkt, alles ist massiv, wetterfest und nicht wackelig (es sei denn es soll wackelig sein).




http://flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=410901136&context=set-72157594541781757&size=o

Ich hab letztes mal leider nur von wenigen Sachen Bilder gemacht (der Roadgap, der Baumstamm oben und dieses Zeug hier sind alle auf EINER Abfahrt zusammen mit noch einigen Jumps und einem fetten Wallride).

Z.b. gibt es noch eine riesige Abfahrt voll mit Dirt-mäßigen Gaps die nach unten hin immer größer wurden bis in die 7-8 Meter Region (25ft). Die Teile sehen so aus als würden sie in 10 Jahren noch da stehen trotz Regen.

Blackrock ist in Übereinstimmung mit den Behörden entstanden. Die schauen sich das Zeug auch an um sicherzustellen, dass alles nach Schwierigkeit geordnet ist, also nicht plötzlich ein 5m Gap auf nem Beginner Trail oder so. Das heisst aber auch, dass die Leute sich die Mühe gemacht haben, sich mit den Behörden (Forest Department) auseinander, bzw. eher zusammen zu setzen.


----------



## dave (27. März 2007)

Also, in Boppard haben die Jungs es ja auch hingekriegt eine eigene Strecke zu bekommen (http://www.downthehill.de/bikepark-strecke.php). Insofern ist sowas in D ja nicht völlig unmöglich. Aber es braucht 'nen langen Atem. Dessen muss man sich von anfang an bewußt sein. 
Mein Tipp wäre mal bei [FW] FLO von downthehill.de nach seinen Erfahrungen mit Stadt, Förster, Forstbehörde, TÜV-Auflagen, Gestaltungsspielraum beim Bauen, Versicherung, Abteilungsgründung beim Sportverein, Probleme mit Anwohnern, Ablauf der Bauphase usw. zu fragen.



blackforest schrieb:


> Wenn du hier nochmal solche Bilder postest dann hau ich dich



@lelle:
Ich hoffe Du bist masochistisch veranlagt.  
Oder trifft das bei den Fotos dann eher auf mich zu ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (28. März 2007)

*vielleicht einfach mal nach remchingen in den buchwald kommen!

da stehn ein paar trails und es wurde schon mehrfach erwähnt, dass es geiler als wildbad is*

nur so am rande


----------



## waldman (28. März 2007)

wo ist remchingen ?

kommt man da ohne auto hin ?

hast du bilder davon ? ist das das bei basel ?



@dave. danke für den tip mit flo. werd kontakt mit ihm aufnehmen


----------



## PräsidentThoma (28. März 2007)

am besten wäre es doch, wenn sich die leute, die ernsthaft daran interessiert sind das durchzuziehen mal treffen. das treffen im bombenloch war ja schon mal ein anfang.
so wie ich das sehe gibt es auf jeden fall 3 verschiedene "projekte", die sich wahrscheinlich am allerbesten lösen lassen, indem man sie verbindet.
das wären:
- die situation im bombenloch
- das verlangen nach einem legalen, bebaubaren trail
- der shuttle-service aufn schauinsland
ich denke, wenn man sich da mal zusammenhockt und ernsthaft überlegt, kommt da schon was bei raus.
müsste halt klar sein wo und wann.
gruß


----------



## eL (28. März 2007)

na dann lad uns doch ma alle ein...nach remchingen!
is ja quasi vor meiner haustüre


----------



## terraesp (29. März 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> wo ist remchingen ?
> kommt man da ohne auto hin ?
> hast du bilder davon ? ist das das bei basel ?


Liegt genau zwischen Wilferdingen und Nöttingen. Nach Basel ists auch nicht so weit.


----------



## Gero (4. April 2007)

marc schrieb:


> Aber erklär das mal den Grünen, dem Alpenverein, unseren Nordic Talkern und denen die sowieso gegen alles sind
> 
> Hilft nur auswandern...



alpenverein ist sicher das klienste problem, die machen selber mittlerweile recht viel in die richtung mtb  ich bin seit ich denken kann bei dem laden....  

bei den grünen gibts sicher auch nicht nur gegenstimmen, ich glaub sogar gegenteilig, bei der dirtpark planung hab ich von den grünen auch nicht unerwähnenswerte hilfe bekommen... nur so...

eingesessene engstirner die nur an sich und ihre interessen denken sind da eher das problem, ebenso wie leute die so eine strecke in schuss halten, anfängliche begeisterung ist gleich weg wenns drum geht was zu tun, ich weis leider zu gut wie das ist, das beispiel unseres parks kam ja schon...

prinzipiell hätte ich auch gerne eine offizielle richtig spassige strecke hier, allerdings wär mein fav der schaunsi oder nen hügel hier wo man auch mit dem auto rauf kommt ^^

prost


----------



## waldman (4. April 2007)

sollte es irgendwann ne strecke geben wärs mir am liebsten ohne shuttlemöglichkeit.
wer ne dicke karre bergab fahren will darf se auch bergauf fahren 
außerdem fahren, wenn man shutteln kann, zu viele leute drauf und die instandhaltung wird sehr aufwändig.

derzeit gibts keine rückmeldung mehr vom förster. werd ihm wohl ende woche nochmal schreiben, zwecks treffen.


----------



## Gero (4. April 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> sollte es irgendwann ne strecke geben wärs mir am liebsten ohne shuttlemöglichkeit.
> wer ne dicke karre bergab fahren will darf se auch bergauf fahren
> außerdem fahren, wenn man shutteln kann, zu viele leute drauf und die instandhaltung wird sehr aufwändig.
> 
> derzeit gibts keine rückmeldung mehr vom förster. werd ihm wohl ende woche nochmal schreiben, zwecks treffen.



gut, is auch nen argument....
jup mach mal


----------

